
Space Archaeologist Wins $1M for Her Ancient Ruins Project - ourmandave
http://www.christianpost.com/news/space-archaeologist-wins-1-million-for-her-ancient-ruins-project-149646/
======
DrScump
here's a good National geographic article on Parcak I linked on Monday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10536440](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10536440)

